# Streaming Litter



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

One of my does, Sage, gave birth today. She had twins, both appear to be does and are very healthy. Her cage mate, Finch, is due any hour now so I have their cage streaming live on ustream. 
Both girls were bred back to their father to improve size. Sage is a satin himi and Finch is a satin black tan. The mouse they were bred to is a fuzzy pew. When I weighed Finch earlier today she was 56 grams! If anyone wants to guess how many she will have go ahead! Both girls started at 34g 

Here is the link: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/fancy-mice


----------

